
What tools do employers want data scientists to know? - sebg
http://www.getadatasciencejob.com/advice/what-tools-do-employers-want-data-scientists-to-know
======
ardoi
One reason there's such a plethora of tools a data scientist supposedly should
master is a fundamental lack of understanding on the part of companies
regarding what a data scientist actually does. I recommend reading "Analysing
the analysers" which discusses the different kinds of data scientist and the
relevant skillsets. It also touches on the employer ignorance aspect.
[http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/files/analyzing-the-
analyze...](http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/files/analyzing-the-
analyzers.pdf)

------
bryanrasmussen
It's pretty obvious from that list ( tools and the number of times they show
up) that no, employers do not expect data scientists to know every tools,
unless of course there were actually only a few data scientist jobs with such
frequent tools as R or python mentioned multiple times in some of them.

